
Fmr. McDonald's USA CEO: $35K Robots Cheaper Than Hiring at $15 per Hour - azazqadir
http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2016/05/24/fmr-mcdonalds-usa-ceo-35k-robots-cheaper-than-hiring-at-15-per-hour.html
======
tmikaeld
I'm just waiting for the first fast-food-robot-kitchen to appear.

Where you go up to a window and pay with your smartphone, choose an item from
a menu and watch the robot make the food and then serve it - perfectly fried,
cooked and spit free.

How would you compete with that?

~~~
jameskilton
Easy. You keep people employed. The missing point in all of these discussions
is the revulsion most people will experience being served by a machine.

I can't wait for one of these restaurants to go all automatic and go bankrupt
because people simply stop eating there.

~~~
throwaway2016a
These restaurants are un-health, filled with horror stories like people
getting their burger spit in, and people still eat there. You might be
underestimating how much people want their cheap burger.

Either way, if that does happen the chains will either have to react or
competition will pop up. Both sound like good things.

Likewise, they will undoubtedly try it in a few stores first to figure out the
impact. So the risk to them is low.

------
throwaway2016a
Relevant discussion (re: Wendy's)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11735928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11735928)

